# there are no words to describe my anger



## FairyLights (3 December 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-arrested-month-old-baby-raped-battered.html
bring back the death penalty.


----------



## longdog (3 December 2011)

Poor, poor baby..........


----------



## JingleTingle (3 December 2011)

I actually feel physically sick reading that report, poor, poor little innocent baby.


----------



## PorkChop (3 December 2011)

Definitely bring back the death penalty


----------



## springer1021 (3 December 2011)

That is probably the most horrific thing I have every read, how can a human be capable of doing that to an innocent baby.


----------



## Cluny (3 December 2011)

The perpetrators of this must be sub-human, I have a 15 month old daughter and am 31 weeks preggers with a little boy and all I want to do is protect, love and nurture them.


----------



## bracken99 (3 December 2011)

poor poor baby
these people make me feel sick


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 December 2011)

The deepest pit of hell is too good for people like them. Someone should do the same to them but not give them the hospital treatment and let them suffer.


----------



## Fools Motto (3 December 2011)

Truly and utterly shocking and disgusting. Barbaric so called humans. Death penalty with suffering all the way.


----------



## smokeybabes (3 December 2011)

Disgusting.
I am also quite shocked how the 2 people arrested have been allowed bail.


----------



## stencilface (3 December 2011)

No, not the death penalty - too good for them.  How about we bring back the colosseum for people like this?  Send them out with some lions and to the sounds of a baying mob


----------



## meandmyself (5 December 2011)

smokeybabes said:



			Disgusting.
I am also quite shocked how the 2 people arrested have been allowed bail.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the judge is hoping that the public will find a suitable punishment for them. 

They're not people... they're sub human at best.


----------



## Mrjacks0n (9 December 2011)

i agree how can you let sick people like this get away with it hang the bastards


----------



## Magicmillbrook (9 December 2011)

I am just too shocked for words.  It almost makes me ashamed to be part of the human race


----------



## ClassicG&T (9 December 2011)

I'd line them up against a wall and shoot them. Sick, poor baby. 
I can't see the problem with the death penalty


----------



## Amorista (10 December 2011)

Tinselface said:



			No, not the death penalty - too good for them.  How about we bring back the colosseum for people like this?  Send them out with some lions and to the sounds of a baying mob 

Click to expand...

^^ This


----------



## patchwork puzzle (10 December 2011)

Unbelievable, my blood literally ran cold reading that. My heart prays that the little one is not in pain now and that he is young enough that he hopefully will have no memory of this.


----------



## Tammytoo (11 December 2011)

Dear God - is there no limit to which people's depravity will sink?  I hope they rot in hell sooner rather than later.

Poor, poor baby.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 December 2011)

wewillshowthemsantaclaus said:



			I can't see the problem with the death penalty
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## badattitude (19 December 2011)

There are not the words bad enough to describe the perpetrators. But at least the baby is in a good place, I was born at Kings College Hospital, he will get the best care there.


----------



## 1stclassalan (19 December 2011)

I think you'll find that there are some crucial words missing from the report - drug addicts parents!

Also don't forget that other folk have been arrested in the past for sexual offences which have turned out to be false - though the injuries in this case take some explaining.


Time will tell.


----------

